# Westbrook House - June 2011



## Priority 7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Westbrook House School wass Folkestone’s only preparatory school.Founded in 1947 by Kenneth ‘Fozzie’ Foster who hailed from Selby, the school was a dream job that he ran until 1968 (When he retired). It was then taken over by Naill Washington-Jones, who was determined to bring it back into prominence in Kent after years in the educational
wilderness. Westbrook House had been through the doldrums following many successful years as Westbrook House, Dover College Junior School, Dover College Prep. In the 1990's Heads changed rapidly – Stephen Abbott, Roger Lewis and
Lesley Watson.The 100 th Anniversary of Dover College saw it break away from Westbrook House and in 1994 Westbrook House again. In 1997 it came together with St Mary’s Convent as St Mary’s Westbrook. On the face of it, this seemed to be a sensible idea, but the two schools were in fact pulling in different directions.
The schools were separated again in July 2005. At some point in the 2000's the swimming pool, that was donated by parent and built by pupils in the 1960's filled in.August 3rd 2008 report in Sunday Times states the credit crunch has led to a “massive surge” in parents being pursued for unpaid school fees, quoting a leading firm of lawyers who represent independent schools.This eventually brought about the demise of Westbrook House, falling pupil numbers led to its closure.

Visited with Nelly, Skeleton Key and Tsstranger.....I was framed for the theft of a Choccie Cake 


Some pictures from its past:







Kenneth Foster






Maps of its boundary's






Some Internals












External 






One of the original buildings after a V1 strike






A class shot and a pupils school report











Now my shots:


----------



## JEP27 (Jun 13, 2011)

What a great looking place. Love the hats


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 13, 2011)

Well done with the research & great shots too!


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Research was a real pain due to the amount of name changes the school has gone through but I enjoyed the challenge


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 13, 2011)

As Mr 7 has already said ,Westbrook House Preparatory School 
This school was founded in 1947 by Kenneth Foster. 

I came accross an account of how the school came into being and couldnt help but laugh at an early tale of urban exploring.
“Folkestone, Kent. in 1946 was just emerging from the war that had obliterated much of the town and surrounding area. Many buildings were either completely destroyed or badly damaged and rendered unihabitable. Some were battle-scarred and unloved, with broken windows, leaky roofs and overgrown gardens. Two such hapless victims of the bombing and general neglect were 54 and 56 Shorncliffe Road in Folkestone's West End. 





Kenneth Foster, a Yorkshire born son of a worsted manufacturer, ex-General Strike Police Reservist, ARP Warden and schoolmaster, climbed through the broken window of the empty and semi-derelict building accompanied by his brother, Group Captain (RAF retired), Arthur Foster. What they found was not the rot of war, but the germ of an idea for a new school”.





The school closed in 1968 and changed hands a number of times since
Dover College Junior School (WH) 1968-1994,

St Mary's Westbrook 1994-2005 

Westbrook House Prep School 
An Independent private co-educational day/boarding school for 3 to 13 year olds, and had 150+ pupils, Which closed its door on the 8th of june 2007 with very little notice due to what it described as falling number of pupils.
Anyway heres a few pic and have to say the day was a good giggle and thank you all.











































































































Well guess thats that for now
schools out lol

Was a great day peeps and more on the way and promise to start posting up some of the recent explore as ive been lazy and sitting on close to thirty now.
Dont ask just been so busey
Thanks for looking in and get out there

Sk / Neil 



​


----------



## nelly (Jun 16, 2011)

"Nice stuff guys, I thought it was about time I got my finger out and put mine up too 


The school started as Westbrook House School Shorncliffe Road in about 1947 as a boys only preparatory school under the headmastership of Kenneth Foster. 

Without doubt the best prep school for boys in Folkestone. In the 1970's it became Dover College Junior School, before returning to Westbrook House. 

It amalgamated with St Marist Convent for girls in the late 1990's to become St Mary's Westbrook.

Some old piccies of the place





















Visited with Skeleton Key, Priority 7 and Tstranger








































































































































Thanks for looking

​


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 16, 2011)

nice pics bud was a giggle.
lets get some more done .
Time for somthing different me thinks 

SK / Neil


----------



## waley_bean (Jun 17, 2011)

Love the stain glass windows and nice to see the place hasn't been Chavved.


----------

